# FRAMESET auf SEITE zentrieren!



## helene1 (26. November 2006)

hi,
wie kann ich folgenden Code(Frameset, top/left/main) insgesamt mittig auf einer Internetseite platzieren? 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<div align="center">

<frameset rows="112,*" cols="*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
 
  <frame src="topFrame.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="topFrame" title="topFrame" />
  <frameset rows="*" cols="124,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no" border="0">

    <frame src="leftFrame.html" name="leftFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="leftFrame" title="leftFrame" />
 
    <frame src="mainFrame.html" name="mainFrame" id="mainFrame" title="mainFrame" />
  </frameset>
</frameset><noframes></noframes>

</div>

<body>
		<h1>Ihr Browser unterstützt keine FRAMES</h1>
      	<p>Sie lesen diesen Text , weil Ihr Browser keine Frames darstellen kann.</p>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2006)

Hallo!

Das wird nicht funktionieren..... dazu müsste das Frameset in den <body>-Bereich..... dort gehört es aber nicht hin (und wird dann auch nicht angezeigt).
Eine Alternative währen iframes (eingebettete Frames)..... diese gehören in den <body>-Bereich und lassen sich somit auch positionieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (26. November 2006)

Wenn dir eine serverseitige Scriptsprache (wie z.B. PHP) zur Verfügung steht, käm als zweite Alternative ein Layout in Betracht, das mit DIVs und CSS realisiert wird, und die DIVs als "Frames" fungieren.


----------



## helene1 (26. November 2006)

...danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe eine index.html Seite erstellt, mit einer 1x1 Tabelle, und diese zentriert. Und in dieser mittels iFrame meine Frameset.html eingefügt.

Nun funktioniert das auch im Internet Explorer (leider zeigt dieser scrollbalken an obwohl ich auf scrolling="no" gestellt habe.

Im Firefox zeigt er keine scrollbalken, aber dafür ruft er die link's (Welche man in einem Flashmenü im leftFrame aufrufen kann) nicht im mainFrame auf , sondern in nem _blank Fenster


gruß
helene


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2006)

Du hast ein Frameset in einem iFrame?
Und das Flashmenü befindet sich im Frameset?
Ich denke dass es da Probleme mit der Referenzierung gibt und die Seite deshalb in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet wird.
Ich hätte das Flaschmenü eher mit in die Tabelle gepackt.
Warum bei Dir Scrollbalken angezeigt werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen..... am IE liegt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## helene1 (26. November 2006)

..so hab ich die Frameset.html in die Tabelle eingebunden:



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>
<table width="1000" border="0" align="center" scrolling="No">
  <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle">
	<iframe src="Frameset.html" align="middle" scrolling="No" width="1000" height="580" name="SELFHTML_in_a_box">
  	<p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:
  	Sie k&ouml;nnen die eingebettete Seite &uuml;ber den folgenden Verweis
  	aufrufen: <a href="../../../index.htm">SELFHTML</a></p>
	</iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

..warum funktioniert es in einem Browser und im anderen nicht(dann ist es doch kein Referenzproblem?)


----------



## Maik (26. November 2006)

Wir kennen ja nicht den Code des Flash-Menüs, aber vermutlich kann Firefox den mainFrame des Framesets im iFrame nicht finden und öffnet deshalb die verlinkten Seiten in einem neuen Fenster. 

Und daß der IE das mitmacht, zeigt mal wieder eindrucksvoll, daß er sehr  fehlertolerant ist


----------



## helene1 (26. November 2006)

..da steht nur drin: wenn der link angeklickt wird öffne zB die unterseite1.html im mainFrame usw.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2006)

Versuche es mal ohne Frameset (funktioniert im IE und Mozilla):

```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
</head>
<body>
<table border="1" width="100%" height="100%">
    <tr>
        <td align="center" valign="middle">
            <table border="1" width="500" height="380">
                <tr>
                    <td colspan="2" width="100%" height="100">
                        <a href="mainFrame.html" target="mainFrame">mainFrame</a> - <a href="newMain.html" target="mainFrame">newMain</a>
                    </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                    <td width="124" height="100%">
                        <iframe src="leftFrame.html" name="leftFrame" width="124" height="100%" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">
                        </iframe>
                    </td>
                    <td width="376" height="100%">
                        <iframe src="mainFrame.html" name="mainFrame" width="376" height="100%" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">
                        </iframe>
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </td>
    </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
Da wo jetzt die Textlinks sind, kommt das Flashmenü hin.
Muss natürlich noch an Deine Bedürfnisse angepasst werden..... und valide gemacht werden.


----------



## helene1 (26. November 2006)

vielen herzlichen Dank für die Mühe und Hilfe!

..habe das mal so Probiert und im leftFrame mein menue.swf eingefügt. Es funktioniert im Internet Explorer , aber im Firefox öffnet er die Unterseiten in nem _blank Fenster!
...stell ich mich zu doof? Wenns im IExpl. geht sollte es doch auch im FFox funktionieren?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Da wo jetzt die Textlinks sind, kommt das Flashmenü hin.


Ich kann ja nicht riechen wo Du das Flashmenü hinsetzt..... darum bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es Oben hin soll.

Da es aber nach Links soll, gilt folgendes:





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Muss natürlich noch an Deine Bedürfnisse angepasst werden..... und valide gemacht werden.





helene1 hat gesagt.:


> Wenns im IExpl. geht sollte es doch auch im FFox funktionieren?


Nicht unbedingt.....





michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Und daß der IE das mitmacht, zeigt mal wieder eindrucksvoll, daß er sehr fehlertolerant ist


----------

